# summer cold straight after transfer - will it impact the success?



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

hello ladies! 
on the way out to ET I sat on the same row as a chap who was sneezing and coughing, I didn't think too much of it, but day after ET I start with a runny nose, achy, sore gravely throat etc. Unfortunately I had to take 2 flights that day, I woke up this morning feeling quite rough and obvs very worried it will impact the success of the transfer.......  

any advice? anybody experienced the same?

thanksX


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Choos! 

I have just checked and I recorded my symptoms my DPO on my successful transfer and I woke up at 7dpo with a cold, it only lasted a day though xx


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

thanks for taking the time out to reply Lily!
what a blinking nusience hey. I feel rough, just up from a nap, absolutely washed out - zero symptoms except for the cold, but it is early days and its a brill excuse not to be drinking !!  

XX


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I had the most horrendous flu in my 2ww and it was awful.  All I could take was paracetamol.  Fortunately it worked and I now have a second son.

It won't effect the outcome, but you are very limited as to what you can take.

Good luck
X


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

I'm really glad to hear that Staceysm, as I've been having a fairly bad cold (and asthma) since before ET really, and no end in sight so far. Clinic was happy enough to go ahead with the transfer as long as I didn't need steroids or didn't have fever or signs of infection - and I desperately didn't want to postpone. It is pretty miserable not being able to have Lemsip and decongestants and cough syrup etc. I've been just lying around resting and obsessing/worrying, and making my own concoction hot water, honey, lemon and fresh garlic...  I guess a paracetamol is a better option to a high temperature, though.


----------



## Spring131 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm the very same quite full of it after et - due to test fri so hoping for the best - best of luck!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

I am glad I can offer some reassurance.  We were at Centre Parcs to and I couldn't get out of bed for 3 days.  I did make my own drink to try and soothe my sore throat.  It was honey, lemon and warm water.

Good luck ladies.
X


----------



## Panda78 (Jul 15, 2013)

I got a super awful cold straight after my 2013 FET, I was devastated as all I could think of was the germs stopping the embies from wanting to stick around. Self-medicated with creams teas (we had gone away for a few days) and redbush, honey, lemon and mint and generally felt sorry for myself but lo and behold it worked! DD born 9 months later!
Good luck and own those germs!! Xx


----------

